

New lifeline for Bletchley Park  - bootload
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7710966.stm

======
gamble
Glad to see they're finally getting some support. Bletchley Park is a great
place to visit - the Colossus reconstruction is a treat to see in operation -
but they give the impression that they're only just hanging on by their
fingernails. With so many poorly-maintained buildings, the upkeep must be
horrific. I think Bletchley Park might be better off if they sold some of the
peripheral land and invested the proceeds in maintaining the core buildings.

------
bayleo
I seem to recall The Register trying to help out w/ special t-shirts awhile
back. Who doesn't want an enigma machine on their t-shirt?

<http://www.cashandcarrion.co.uk/hot_off_the_press.html>

------
jedc
I hope they're able to raise the additional money. For a complex of buildings
that old and in that condition, they'll need it.

